# Turning On Sprinklers



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Pardon my ignorance but is there anything complicated about turning on my sprinkler system or "spring start up" as my sprinkler company calls it? Anyone have an idea of what I need to do? My sprinkler company can't come out to do this until late April and I really want to start spoon feeding my lawn this weekend.


----------



## dj80d (Nov 15, 2020)

did they do a blow out of the system?


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes they did. Here are some pics of the box and back flow. Looks like both valves are open on the back flow and I don't see any kind of valves in the box itself.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Turn the water on and see if anything leaks. The bottom valve looks to be open already any the top is closed


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

The little brass fitting might have a open vent on it that takes a small flathead screwdriver to close.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think the system is missing a plug in the bottom T. What is the white piece by the blue valve?

Lastly, i would carefully dig all the dirt in the valve box. I like to be able to see if I have a slow leak in the valves.


----------

